# Load your dogs up & come north!



## eWarren19842008 (Mar 24, 2011)

To whom it may concern!

After reading a post that was put on the S.C. Hunting forum, I'm what u might say, a little ticked! Expecially after you try to talk down to a child! So this is YOUR OPEN INVITATION CHAMP! Load your dogs up & come north! Me nor any of my various huntin' partners will have any problem with you comin' up here & "showin us how u do it". But I or NONE of my various huntin' partners have to walk the dogs to a hog! If I got to walk the dog to the hog why do I need the dog? Just sayin'! Free cast with or without fresh sign. YOU KNOW WHO YOU ARE! Show me someting HOSS! 

P.S. 

They deleted your hissy fit comment on the S.C. Forum! LOL!


----------



## shawnkayden2006 (Mar 25, 2011)

eWarren19842008 said:


> To whom it may concern!
> 
> After reading a post that was put on the S.C. Hunting forum, I'm what u might say, a little ticked! Expecially after you try to talk down to a child! So this is YOUR OPEN INVITATION CHAMP! Load your dogs up & come north! Me nor any of my various huntin' partners will have any problem with you comin' up here & "showin us how u do it". But I or NONE of my various huntin' partners have to walk the dogs to a hog! If I got to walk the dog to the hog why do I need the dog? Just sayin'! Free cast with or without fresh sign. YOU KNOW WHO YOU ARE! Show me someting HOSS!
> 
> ...



Well said.


----------



## bfriendly (Mar 25, 2011)

eWarren19842008 said:


> To whom it may concern!
> 
> After reading a post that was put on the S.C. Hunting forum, I'm what u might say, a little ticked! Expecially after you try to talk down to a child! So this is YOUR OPEN INVITATION CHAMP! Load your dogs up & come north! Me nor any of my various huntin' partners will have any problem with you comin' up here & "showin us how u do it". But I or NONE of my various huntin' partners have to walk the dogs to a hog! If I got to walk the dog to the hog why do I need the dog? Just sayin'! Free cast with or without fresh sign. YOU KNOW WHO YOU ARE! Show me someting HOSS!
> 
> ...



Goodness!  I Have been missing all kinds of good stuff apparently


----------



## twinstar (Mar 25, 2011)

well said . an im not the guy you are looking for but  you are the type of person i would come up north to hunt with .


----------



## eWarren19842008 (Mar 25, 2011)

I'd like that twinstar, come on. LOL! Well, bfriendly.......Maybe, just maybe, ol cuz will step up to the plate. Atleast if he can't muster up enuff gumption to load up a "HIGH POWER FL CUR" maybe he can muster up a public apology for talkin smack about a child that likes to go chase a hog with his daddy! All 3 of mine like to go with me. And I didn't really cotton to him talkin about our dogs either. I think the picture spoke for itself!


----------



## Florida Curdog (Mar 26, 2011)

I must have missed something


----------



## gin house (Mar 26, 2011)

theres idiots everywhere, anybody who downrates a kid about the way his hunting is....well, really has some issues.  just hope the kid takes advice and listens to the other hunters on here who will help him and support him in his way of hunting and not pay some of the people like the one who posted this any attention,  i try hard to ignore but its all i can do. lol    do it your way kid and tell us about it when you do so.


----------



## Jester896 (Mar 26, 2011)

Florida Curdog said:


> I must have missed something



that is what happens when you belittle someones style or method of hunting....sometimes there are children involved in these hunts...and when your style is the only valid one and you criticize and belittle the other ways those children do not understand what they have done wrong or what the real problem is...from dunking booth crap to whatever else it may be..and yet the young and impressionable mind is forever scared from this....if these are the things we have to do to prove we are men...then the world will be a better place without you

eWarren19842006 just wants to show this person that his way is not the only valid way to hunt and is willing to prove it...by taking his dogs out of their rut and putting them in a valid hunting situation/method and prove that his way and his dogs are no better or worse...after all... if yours *is* all of that it can be done anywhere.  eWarren knows his are valid and that his dogs can and do do it anywhere he takes them...however I am sure this person doesn't want this type of humiliation...you know sometimes it is easier to just pass it out


----------



## TripleXBullies (Mar 26, 2011)

So if I talk some mess someone will invite me out to hunt with them? Where can I start????? 

Where I come from you talk crap about me all you want to and I'll just overlook you or maybe play along with you a little bit... Talk about my kid.... and there's gonna be problems..


----------



## Hoss (Mar 27, 2011)

If you all have a fued, it would be better to keep it to PMs or on the website that started it rather than bringing it here.  DO NOT POST PMs ON THE OPEN FORUM.  It would be useful to review the rules for the forums on this website before posting further in this thread.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=350414

Hoss


----------



## eWarren19842008 (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks Hoss your help in this matter is much apperciated.


----------



## Jester896 (Mar 27, 2011)

hmm...i thought i saw a really good post here earlier today about how things we might say in an open forum might affect the children that read these threads...maybe it was on anther post somewhere


----------



## shawnkayden2006 (Mar 27, 2011)

Jester896 said:


> hmm...i thought i saw a really good post here earlier today about how things we might say in an open forum might affect the children that read these threads...maybe it was on anther post somewhere



I posted a direct comment that was made - not to cause a problem but to use as an example of how things can become so twisted as well as that we as adults should always take into consideration that negative comments also reflects children that may be on the hunt as well as children that read these forums.  I myself maybe wrong about how I feel but, I believe that the distateful and derogatory comments should be put aside.  The past is the past - lets move onto the future and let bygones be bygones.


----------



## Jester896 (Mar 27, 2011)

shawnkayden2006 said:


> I posted a direct comment that was made - not to cause a problem but to use as an example of how things can become so twisted as well as that we as adults should always take into consideration that negative comments also reflects children that may be on the hunt as well as children that read these forums.  I myself maybe wrong about how I feel but, I believe that the distateful and derogatory comments should be put aside.  The past is the past - lets move onto the future and let bygones be bygones.



ahhh...the copyright thing...i actually thought you paraphrased the comment and didn't realize that was covered too

anyway the real body of what you said is back about the children that read and go on these hunts


----------



## huntmore (Mar 27, 2011)

I guess I am just different (my wife says so anyway). Sometimes children shouldn't be allowed to read what grownups are saying. But i let my son read it all and if someone says something stupid (to me ) then I have a chance to teach my kid. Son, you see what this guy wrote he is wrong or what ever.


----------



## Jester896 (Mar 28, 2011)

yes huntmore...have you ever had one of these conversations with your child...then a couple of years later have a conversation with them about the same thing and they brought it up...i have to wonder if they have been struggling with it the whole time or did it just pop up.  I believe we tell them what we as parents want them to know and they still form their own opinions on it later in life...just my thoughts


----------



## duals (Mar 28, 2011)

I agree with huntmore good chance to talk to kids . Catching hogs and who has the best dog makes you the man! Is not how i rasied my boy .Thats just something he does for a hobby IT'S not who he is!


----------



## gin house (Mar 28, 2011)

i guess you guys could look at it that way but i myself have tons of other things to worry about with what my kid reads and sees, i expect people with the same hobbies as me and most all countryfolk to act respectfull and set examples as to how you should act, theres tons of other places to have my guard up.   as far as a kid seeing what grown men write downing a kid, ive heard so much about take one make one and try to get kids involved in hunting, what about if a child can see how big a ***** a grownup is being in downing a child?  that in itself could turn them against hunting.  no excuses......i dont like to see a kid thrashed and downed about how and what he does in hunting, if its rational for some to see it in a good light....i guess its a difference in opinion.


----------



## Jester896 (Mar 28, 2011)

gin


----------



## shawnkayden2006 (Mar 28, 2011)

gin house said:


> i guess you guys could look at it that way but i myself have tons of other things to worry about with what my kid reads and sees, i expect people with the same hobbies as me and most all countryfolk to act respectfull and set examples as to how you should act, theres tons of other places to have my guard up.   as far as a kid seeing what grown men write downing a kid, ive heard so much about take one make one and try to get kids involved in hunting, what about if a child can see how big a ***** a grownup is being in downing a child?  that in itself could turn them against hunting.  no excuses......i dont like to see a kid thrashed and downed about how and what he does in hunting, if its rational for some to see it in a good light....i guess its a difference in opinion.



Thank you Gin House...perfectly said.  Blessings to you and your family.  JIll


----------



## gin house (Mar 29, 2011)

shawnkayden2006 said:


> Thank you Gin House...perfectly said.  Blessings to you and your family.  JIll



 same to you and yours mrs jill, especially having to deal with jester.........thats gotta be rough


----------



## duals (Mar 29, 2011)

Lead by example.


----------



## huntmore (Mar 29, 2011)

Jester896 said:


> yes huntmore...have you ever had one of these conversations with your child...then a couple of years later have a conversation with them about the same thing and they brought it up...i have to wonder if they have been struggling with it the whole time or did it just pop up.  I believe we tell them what we as parents want them to know and they still form their own opinions on it later in life...just my thoughts



No doubt they form their own oppinions. If you tell them the right way and they go the wrong way it is on them though. Ignoring problems will not make them go away. The only thing we can do is try and hope it sticks.


----------



## huntmore (Mar 29, 2011)

gin house said:


> i guess you guys could look at it that way but i myself have tons of other things to worry about with what my kid reads and sees, i expect people with the same hobbies as me and most all countryfolk to act respectfull and set examples as to how you should act, theres tons of other places to have my guard up.   as far as a kid seeing what grown men write downing a kid, ive heard so much about take one make one and try to get kids involved in hunting, what about if a child can see how big a ***** a grownup is being in downing a child?  that in itself could turn them against hunting.  no excuses......i dont like to see a kid thrashed and downed about how and what he does in hunting, if its rational for some to see it in a good light....i guess its a difference in opinion.



Gin i been around for 50 years and can tell you this, NEVER let your guard down when it comes to your kids. I started deer hunting with dogs when I was 10 years old and I hunted around some mighty fine pricks. My dad was there to tell me son if you act like that i will stick my foot up your woho. That is what dads are supposed to do and NEVER let your guard down (IT BEARS REPEATING). It is more than a pipe dream to think that hunters are not human and suffer from the same human faults that other people suffer from. I wish it were different but it isn't sorry.


----------



## huntmore (Mar 29, 2011)

duals said:


> lead by example.



that is the only way!!


----------



## shawnkayden2006 (Mar 30, 2011)

gin house said:


> same to you and yours mrs jill, especially having to deal with jester.........thats gotta be rough



LOL....oh you have no idea how rough it is...J/K Jester


----------



## Jester896 (Mar 30, 2011)

shawnkayden2006 said:


> LOL....oh you have no idea how rough it is...J/K Jester



O I C how u gunna be Ms. J/K


----------



## gin house (Mar 30, 2011)

shawnkayden2006 said:


> LOL....oh you have no idea how rough it is...J/K Jester



  its all in fun jester yall keep him strait


----------



## gin house (Mar 30, 2011)

huntmore said:


> Gin i been around for 50 years and can tell you this, NEVER let your guard down when it comes to your kids. I started deer hunting with dogs when I was 10 years old and I hunted around some mighty fine pricks. My dad was there to tell me son if you act like that i will stick my foot up your woho. That is what dads are supposed to do and NEVER let your guard down (IT BEARS REPEATING). It is more than a pipe dream to think that hunters are not human and suffer from the same human faults that other people suffer from. I wish it were different but it isn't sorry.



 very true......this site proves that hunters are human and suffer from the same human faults that other people suffer from.  what im saying is when theres a group of people that have been talking on an internet site mostly every day for months and some for years why would you want that sort of junk??  all im sayin is its not necessary.  i hunt with friends, if i hunt with a ***** its once and done, i hunt with people i like to be around.  i agree with the parenting stuff but im bad to form an opinion and stick, would you take your kid to a bar and tell him not to drink?  its like a disease, you will be like the people youre around, im ***** free


----------



## Jester896 (Mar 30, 2011)

gin house said:


> its all in fun jester yall keep him strait



watch out that thing is sharp on the end...yes gin...this is an acceptable type of banter



gin house said:


> would you take your kid to a bar and tell him not to drink?


yes huntmore... we both came up in the times where a neighbor would put it to ya...call your folks and tell um... and they would give it to ya when they got off the phone.  Things have gotten so far from those days..and you are right about ignoring the problem...and i think that is what we are addressing here...sometimes bad far outweighs the good...and it is especially hard for the younger ones to separate it...and they don't always get to learn things in the good light...sometimes they only get to see the bad


----------



## huntmore (Mar 31, 2011)

gin house said:


> very true......this site proves that hunters are human and suffer from the same human faults that other people suffer from.  what im saying is when theres a group of people that have been talking on an internet site mostly every day for months and some for years why would you want that sort of junk??  all im sayin is its not necessary.  i hunt with friends, if i hunt with a ***** its once and done, i hunt with people i like to be around.  i agree with the parenting stuff but im bad to form an opinion and stick, would you take your kid to a bar and tell him not to drink?  its like a disease, you will be like the people youre around, im ***** free



We belonged to a large club than ran deer with dogs. There were lots of good people and some bad. I am a firm believer of kids seeing the bad and using that chance to teach them. Keeping kids away from bad stuff to a point will not teach them much. I am NOT saying that we should show them everything but the little stuff.
When I was young (real young)I was allowed to drink beer. My parents drank and so did the people who hung around us. I was taught by example to not drink to much. If someone had to much to drink at one of our parties they would be taken home and my parents would tell me if I drank to much it was a stupid and discraceful thing to do. So I was taught to not be a drunk. ON the other hand I had friends who where shielded from alcohol who when they got away from home and found themselves around it guess what, they abused it.


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Apr 2, 2011)

gin house said:


> very true. Im ***** free



ive often suspected that ginnie:d


----------



## gin house (Apr 2, 2011)

HOGDOG76 said:


> ive often suspected that ginnie:d



????????????  you gonna have to help me out a little on this one


----------



## Jester896 (Apr 2, 2011)

dang... sorry that slipped out


----------



## ArmyTaco (Apr 2, 2011)

There was a guy that coon hunted that was like that to some kids on a cast one night. Should of took it in stride that they werent perfect, but they wanted to comp hunt. How else you gonna learn? So he messed the kids out of a hunt since he wasn't going to win. Some people are crazy, do anything for a win, but even worse do it to kids and ruin there experience. The future of the sport. I cannot stand people who ruin kids experience. A man wouldnt do those things. Kids are so easily turned away by negativity. But its amazing what people are willing to say from a computer. Would love to see this guy say it to some faces of those parents and get what he deserves. Its obvious that the kids are more mature and respected than this low life.


----------



## gin house (Apr 3, 2011)

Jester896 said:


> dang... sorry that slipped out



man, you and pink float76 have me scratchin my head.....yall both gonna have to enlighten me on what yalls posts mean, you know you cant get too complicated for a carolina boy


----------



## gin house (Apr 3, 2011)

ArmyTaco said:


> There was a guy that coon hunted that was like that to some kids on a cast one night. Should of took it in stride that they werent perfect, but they wanted to comp hunt. How else you gonna learn? So he messed the kids out of a hunt since he wasn't going to win. Some people are crazy, do anything for a win, but even worse do it to kids and ruin there experience. The future of the sport. I cannot stand people who ruin kids experience. A man wouldnt do those things. Kids are so easily turned away by negativity. But its amazing what people are willing to say from a computer. Would love to see this guy say it to some faces of those parents and get what he deserves. Its obvious that the kids are more mature and respected than this low life.


 good post at.....somebody that wrongs kids in hunting is low.  i guess its just their character or somethin  i totally agree.  outdoorsmen should help and support kids, i thought we were some of the most ordinary and respectfull type of people if i could classify us all as a group, guess i was wrong in taking that for granted from what ive heard.  its a shame.


----------



## Jester896 (Apr 3, 2011)

aaah...what did i do or say...i was reading along then BAM... fell outta my chair

yes ArmyTaco...good post


----------



## Florida Curdog (Apr 3, 2011)

HOGDOG76 said:


> ive often suspected that ginnie:d



Now that's funny


----------



## gin house (Apr 3, 2011)

Florida Curdog said:


> Now that's funny



 yet another.....what am i missing?  whats so funny?  i guess its over my head


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Apr 3, 2011)

gin house said:


> yet another.....what am i missing?  Whats so funny?  I guess its over my head



sorry bud been too long since we picked at eachother and i couldnt resist


----------



## Jester896 (Apr 3, 2011)

see harmless banter


----------



## gin house (Apr 3, 2011)

HOGDOG76 said:


> sorry bud been too long since we picked at eachother and i couldnt resist



  oh, its all good, its been a while so its due time i hear somethin out of you


----------



## eWarren19842008 (Apr 4, 2011)

No offence to anyone but the low life that made the comments that he did. I wasn't tryin to pick or start a fight or anything like that. I simpily called this coward out. He knew who he was, I didn't have to call his name. Thats why he sent me a p/m and wouldn't post out in the open. But what I said still stands! Mr. High Power FL CUR man put your money where ya mouth is. If he wants to offer an apology to the youngens thats fine! We'll gladly accept it & he can have a little respect back, but till then he pretty well knows how I feel. 

I love watching kids have a good time. I like watchin' a pup do real good for the first time and get better each time we go back. A kid is the same way, practice makes perfect. I agree to lead by example, but also belive you need to have a lil back bone about you to. Don't mean to sound hypocritical here but the Bible says do unto other as you would have them do unto you. By all means please stand up for my 3 kids. If you think I won't stand up for yours you'ld be wrong. 

There is always someone that has bigger, bader, & better stuff. MY point to this whole thing is to inform this HOG HUNTIN' CON-a-SEWER that I don't like his smart mouth or his trash talkin' to or about the way a kid gets to hunt.


----------



## gin house (Apr 5, 2011)

eWarren19842008 said:


> No offence to anyone but the low life that made the comments that he did. I wasn't tryin to pick or start a fight or anything like that. I simpily called this coward out. He knew who he was, I didn't have to call his name. Thats why he sent me a p/m and wouldn't post out in the open. But what I said still stands! Mr. High Power FL CUR man put your money where ya mouth is. If he wants to offer an apology to the youngens thats fine! We'll gladly accept it & he can have a little respect back, but till then he pretty well knows how I feel.
> 
> I love watching kids have a good time. I like watchin' a pup do real good for the first time and get better each time we go back. A kid is the same way, practice makes perfect. I agree to lead by example, but also belive you need to have a lil back bone about you to. Don't mean to sound hypocritical here but the Bible says do unto other as you would have them do unto you. By all means please stand up for my 3 kids. If you think I won't stand up for yours you'ld be wrong.
> 
> There is always someone that has bigger, bader, & better stuff. MY point to this whole thing is to inform this HOG HUNTIN' CON-a-SEWER that I don't like his smart mouth or his trash talkin' to or about the way a kid gets to hunt.



i agree 100%, couldnt agree more with what you posted.


----------



## lungbuster123 (Apr 5, 2011)

I think one of the best things about being a younger guy or kid and hunting is living and learning. Why would someone want to take that away from a kid?


----------



## duals (Apr 6, 2011)

Ewarren i understand why you were mad at this dude for saying hurtfull thing to your kids. I hope you talked to your kids about this azz and others they will proably meet. What i don't understand is the dog challenge? BACKBONE ! If your so Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- go see this dude instead of typing..


----------



## eWarren19842008 (Apr 6, 2011)

Well duals this guy seems to think that he is the only hog dogger that has the the tools to get it done. He was makin' reference to hounds & that it 10 hounds to do what 1 of his Fl curs would do & made several other comments that I took offence to.

With that said a mans pride is a terribe thing for a dog to have to bare! But to prove that his dogs AIN'T NO better than mine I simply invited him to come up from FL & put his money where his mouth is.

I don't claim, pretend, or act like I'm some kinda bad mamma jamma, but my heart don't pupmp chicken fertlizer either. He knows who I am & where I am I'm at if he feels froggy he can jump right on up here!


----------



## eWarren19842008 (Apr 6, 2011)

That's where the load up the dogs come from. I figured that would get his attention then we could get to the meat of the problem: trash talkin kids.


----------



## shawnkayden2006 (Apr 6, 2011)

Wow...Eric.. I know you are tired from all the work from the storms Monday night.  We sure do hope you are rested up to come on Saturday.


----------



## eWarren19842008 (Apr 6, 2011)

Oh yeah! From 3am yesterday till 2am this mornin' & back at it at 6 this mornin.


----------



## shawnkayden2006 (Apr 6, 2011)

Goodness - all you guys do need some rest.  Oh yeah by the way u should check out the place that we texted u last week.


----------

